# Courier



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Who's the cheapest/best (I know these two qualities often don't come in pairs) courier for sending a coffee machine? Need to get one shipped over to Northern Ireland to my Father. Fracino Cherub.


----------



## jakeapeters (May 20, 2013)

My favourite courier for reliability is FedEx, but they're super expensive.

Best moderately cheap but fairly reliable service I've found is the UPS overnight service. If you book through Parcel2Go they've rebadged the service and offered it a little cheaper too: http://www.parcel2go.com/service/parcel2go-standard.aspx

Haven't let me down yet!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I use collect plus a lot, they have a drop off point at a local shop about 100 metres away, and for up to 2kg are only £4.89 with £50 insurance and are tracked parcels too, I just book through their website.


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

I normally use Parcel 2 Go but if you're sending it to a different country you might want to try http://www.worldwide-parcelservices.co.uk, only used them once because I had a buyer who wanted a massive (over 30KG) power amp shipped to Germany.

Never heard back from them so I assume it showed up OK, I believe they use UPS for the local pick up.


----------

